# Combining programs for a three year Post Graduate Work Permit



## xzdeadly (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello,

I hope you are all doing well. I just want to clarify my understanding of a certain bulletin regarding the post graduate work permit. (Operational Bulletin Operational Bulletin 194 – June 1, 2010) 

I cannot post any links so I'll copy paste a few stuff from there to help you look into my situation:

_"Students holding a one‑year graduate degree or diploma from a provincially or territorially accredited post‑secondary educational/training institution in Canada after having obtained, within the prior two years, a diploma or degree from an accredited post‑secondary educational/training institution in Canada may qualify for a three‑year work permit. This exception also applies to students who have left Canada temporarily between programs of study."

"Example 2: A student who obtained a one‑year diploma or certificate from either a provincially or territorially accredited post‑secondary institution in Canada after having obtained a degree in Canada at the same or in a different provincially or territorially accredited post‑secondary institution within the previous two years would be allowed to cumulate both educational credentials and therefore would be eligible for a three‑year post‑graduation work permit."_

*So here's my story, as an international student, I graduated from a 4 year undergraduate program at a Canadian university and basically took a year off. I was wondering if I go back to school and do my masters degree for one year (after taking a year off between finishing my bachelors and starting my masters degree), would I be able to combine those two programs and be eligible for a three year post graduate work permit as stated in the bulletin?*

Thank you for your precious time.


----------



## xzdeadly (Nov 27, 2015)

Anyone? Any help would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## xzdeadly (Nov 27, 2015)

If no one knows the answer could anyone please let me know who I can contact to get an answer about this? Because it has been doing my head in everyday and I feel like I'm overthinking everything. Thank you so much.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Have you considered contacting the government to ask them?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Contact the international office at the university you attended/would like to attend, and ask them.


----------



## xzdeadly (Nov 27, 2015)

I have done both. Thank you both for your help!! I appreciate it .


----------

